# Having trouble remembering...



## Elzee (Dec 1, 2012)

*Couple in their nineties** are both having  problems remembering things. During a checkup, the doctor tells them  that they’re physically okay, but they might want to start writing  things down to help them remember* *…

* *Later that night, while watching TV, the old man gets up from his chair. ‘Want anything while I’m in the kitchen?’ he asks.*
*‘Will you get me a bowl of ice cream?’*
*‘Sure..’*
*‘Don’t you think you should write it down so you can remember it?’ she asks.*
*‘No, I can remember it.’*
*‘Well, I’d like some strawberries on top, too. Maybe you should write it down, so**a**s not to forget it?’*
*He says, ‘I can remember that. You want a bowl of ice cream with strawberries.’*
*‘I’d also like whipped cream. I’m certain you’ll forget that, write it down?’ she asks.*
*Irritated, he says, ‘I don’t need to write it down, I can  remember it! Ice cream with strawberries and whipped cream – I got it,  for goodness sake!’*
*Then he toddles into the kitchen. After about 20 minutes,* *The old man returns from the kitchen and hands his wife a plate of bacon and eggs.. She stares at the plate for a moment.*
*‘Where’s my toast ?’*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2012)

Good one Elzee!


----------



## Ginger (Dec 1, 2012)

3 senior ladies were living together.  One day,one of them went upstairs to take a bath.......so she ran the bath water and just as she was getting into the tub, she became "confused" and couldn't remember if she was getting in or getting out?   So she yelled for one of the other ladies to come and help her?  

As the second lady was climbing the stairs to assist...she, too, suddenly became confused and couldn't remember if she was going up or coming down the stairs? 

So she, too, called to the THIRD lady for some assistance!   The third lady couldn't even *believe* how bad things were getting around the house....  so she "knocked on wood" as she exclaimed "I WILL NEVER BE AS *brainless* AS THOSE TWO"!!! Then she yelled to the lady on the stairs"Okey!  Okey!....I am coming ....as soon as I answer the door.................?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2012)

...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2012)

*Card Buddies*

Two elderly ladies had been friends since their 30s. Now in their 80s, they still got together a couple of times a week to play cards.

One day they were playing gin rummy and one of them said, "You know, we’ve been friends for many years and, please don't get mad, but for the life of me, I can't remember your name. Please tell me what it is."

Her friend glared at her. She continued to glare and stare at her for at least three minutes. Finally, she said, "How soon do you need to know?"  ld:


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2016)

This is my life today!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> This is my life today!
> View attachment 27121



LOL.  Me too!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 31, 2016)

Two elderly women were out driving in a large car - both could barely see over the dashboard. As they were cruising along, they came to an intersection. The stoplight was red, but they just went on through. The woman in the passenger seat thought to herself "I must be losing it. I could have sworn we just went through a red light." 

After a few more minutes, they came to another intersection and the light was red again. Again, they went right through. The woman in the passenger seat was almost sure that the light had been red but was really concerned that she was losing it. She was getting nervous . 

At the next intersection, sure enough, the light was red and they went on through. So, she turned to the other woman and said, "Mildred, did you know that we just ran through three red lights in a row? You could have killed us both!" 

Mildred turned to her and said, "Crap, am I driving?"


----------

